
Ask HN: Why uBlock Origin blocks my website content when there's no ads? - Mike_Andreuzza
So I have been reported by some of my users that uBlock is blocking some in-site linking cards.<p>I tested this myself and is true, some of the cards that takes you to other subpages are blocked except 1, and the one not blocked has the same structured as the rest of the cards.<p>We are talking about http:&#x2F;&#x2F;colorsandfonts.com<p>Has anyone faced this?<p>Thank you and have a great day<p>&#x2F;mike
======
crooked-v
One of the default EasyList element hiding rules is:

    
    
        ##.sponsor_block
    

You have the class name `sponsor_block` on some of your cards, so it hides
them.

~~~
Mike_Andreuzza
It worked...for the content but then some stuff is still blocked. Like the
navigation. The copy to clipboard button is not working...

I couldn't be more thankful. Amazing. thank you so much.

~~~
crooked-v
See the full list of EasyList rules here:
[https://easylist.to/easylist/easylist.txt](https://easylist.to/easylist/easylist.txt)

Any list starting with ## is a CSS selector to block things.

~~~
Mike_Andreuzza
Hey, all was good. Thank you so much. Regarding the sidebar it was because I
have used my own flag too. Really helpfull

